# Welche Farbe bei welchen Verzauberungen?



## Muuß (20. Juni 2007)

Hi Leutz,

ich hab ein problem ich bin VZ und ich würde gerne mal wissen welche Verzauberungen welche Farbe ergeben?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wär cool wenn ihr ein paar mir sagen könntet plz! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

K CU@all in WoW


----------



## Fendulas (21. Juni 2007)

Also bei +15 Beweglichkeit auf Einhandwaffe gibts ein nettes grün, was man erkennen kann, also nicht suchen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Scheint mir stärker als vorher, also kann mich noch erinnern, dass das mal matter war.

Bei +25 Bew. isses noch stärker. Wies bei +35 aussieht weiß ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mungo soll jetzt n richtig schönen "glitzer"effekt haben. 

Und +Int müsste eigentlich auch aufleuchten.

+2 Wildtiertöten leuchtet leicht rot, +6 Wildtiertöten stark rot.
Feurige Waffe ist natürlich zu erkennen an den leichten Flammen um die Waffe rum.

Kreuzfahrer sieht man meiner Meinung nach nicht..ne, aber dafür den proc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnar'kol (21. Juni 2007)

Crusader is weiss wenn ich mich richtig erinner.

Intverzauberungen sind Gelb

Demonslaying orange

Lifestealing lässt zwei Kugeln um die Waffe kreisen (war doch Lifestealing, oder ??)

Den Rest hat Fendulas schon richtig aufgezählt


----------



## Bashery (21. Juni 2007)

Also unheilige Waffe ist das mit den zwei Kugeln und Crusader leuchtet hellweiss.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fendulas (22. Juni 2007)

Bashery schrieb:


> Also unheilige Waffe ist das mit den zwei Kugeln und Crusader leuchtet hellweiss....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na gut, vllt ist mir das mit den kreuzfahrer nicht aufgefallen, da mein Krieger damals Eskandars Klaue trug (also sone Tatze) und die überhaupt nicht leuchtete...wo auch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Len (22. Juni 2007)

Klick mich sanft und es wird leuchten


----------

